# Qui peut m'expliquer comment voir mon NAS sur le finder



## bozondehill (21 Août 2016)

Bonjour,
Je rame comme c'est pas possible.
Mon NAS Synology n'apparait plus dans le Finder.
Des fois il est là, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi.
Je présume qu'il y a une manip que je fait mal, qui pourrais m'expliquer comment le voir et faire une connexion systématique.
Remerciements


----------



## kaos (21 Août 2016)

Il est tout à fait possible de monter un lecteur réseau automatiquement sous OSX (meme sous window)
Par contre, si tu te trouve ailleurs (au travail) tu auras un message erreur au démarrage car ton NAS ne sera pas trouvé 

Je l'ai dejà fais mais je ne m'en souviens plus  je crois que j'étais passé par le menu Finder = aller/ se connecter au server/


----------



## bozondehill (21 Août 2016)

ok j'ai trouvé, mais lorsque je mets l'IP de mon NAS, j'ai:  afp://Diskstation.afpovertcp._tcp.local
et il me propose de "monter" un répertoire....... c'est lourd comme procédure.
Ce que je comprends pas, c'est pourquoi mon disktation et les boites de connexion disparaissent du Finder ??


----------



## kaos (21 Août 2016)

Pourquoi tu utilises pas Samba ? je crois que c'est mieux.

Ensuite lance ton Finder et va dans la barre de menu en haut puis Finder et préférences / vérifie que la ligne "appareils" est bien cochées, ainsi meme si tu n'est pas loggé , ton finder afficheras ton NAS mais forcément il te faut monter les volumes a chaque fois / c'est la base.

Comme je te le disais, il est possible de monter ces volumes automatiquement mais je ne me souviens plus trop de la procédure.
J'ai trouvé ça :


> Pour monter automatiquement un volume réseau (AFP ou Samba), rien de plus simple:
> -1 Aller dans les Préférences Système/Comptes
> -2 Dans l'onglet "Ouverture" cliquer sur "+"
> -3 Sélectionner le volume à monter automatiquement.
> ...



Par contre si tu n'es pas chez toi, tu auras un petit popup disant qu'OSX ne trouve pas le lecteur réseau.

Tu peux bouquiner ça http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/reseau.html


----------



## kaos (21 Août 2016)

Edit:
Je crois que pour monter mes dossiers NAS automatiquement, je crois que j'avais simplement glissé les dossiers dans prefs systemes/utilisateurs et groupes/ouverture

_Vu que je suis en déplacement, je ne peux pas tester avec mes NAS ._


----------



## bozondehill (21 Août 2016)

> kaos a dit:
> 
> 
> > lance ton Finder et va dans la barre de menu en haut puis Finder et préférences / vérifie que la ligne "appareils" est bien cochées,


J'ai pas cette ligne. dans GENERAL j'ai afficher les serveurs connectés 



kaos a dit:


> e crois que j'avais simplement glissé les dossiers dans prefs systemes/utilisateurs et groupes/ouverture


Pas de possibilité de glissé déplacer sauf erreur....


----------



## kaos (21 Août 2016)

Quel est ton Mac OSX ? 
Tu devrais trouver la bonne manip (que j'ai oubliée) avec une recherche du genre "monter automatiquement dossier réseau sous OSX" ce genre de truc / 

Peut etre un autre utilisateur ayant une meilleur mémoire que moi va se manifester, mais c'est une manipulation toute simple.

Maintenant, monter différents lecteurs au fur et a mesure n'est pas non plus si chiant que ça, ça prends 2 secondes et si tu enregistre ton mop de pass (attention on l'oublie vite avec le temps )
J'ai 3 NAS donc 3 comptes admin et 3 comptes Users, donc je note car en rentrant de vacances, ça m'arrive de chercher


----------



## bozondehill (22 Août 2016)

Salut
Merci et fini bien les vacances , pour moi c'est demain le TAF.
21,5  I5  mi 2011 sous El Capitan
J'ai fait une petite analyse, et j'ai l'impression que c'est une question de temps (pénalisant soit dit en passant):
Lorsque je log le mac, il faut attendre un certain temps (10 bonnes minutes) pour que IOS map le NAS dans le Finder.
Maigres cela, la connexion est impossible, il faut d'abord ouvrir l'interface admin via http, et après ça connecte depuis le Finder, et après c'est tout bon.
Il y a vraiment un truc de fou là. pour le coup Win n'a jamais posé de problème la dessus.


----------



## antho2b (22 Août 2016)

Salut, as tu vérifié que le NAS ne se mettait pas "en veille" ? ca expliquerait le fait de devoir d'abord se connecter sur l'interface admin (Wake on Lan...) pour ensuite y accéder , si c'est le cas, désactive la veille, test, et dis nous .


----------



## lineakd (22 Août 2016)

@bozondehill, as tu essayé la proposition de @kaos, en passant par le webdav au lieu de l'afp?


----------



## bozondehill (22 Août 2016)

antho2b a dit:


> as tu vérifié que le NAS ne se mettait pas "en veille


c'est fait , c'est pas ça.



lineakd a dit:


> as tu essayé la proposition de @kaos, en passant par le webdav au lieu de l'afp


J'ai bien activé le webdav sur le NAS (port5005 et 5006), mais coté mac je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut faire, car je connais pas.


----------



## kaos (22 Août 2016)

C'est bizarre car meme un NAS en veille ne met quelques secondes a se réveiller (10s Max) le temps d'un ping réseau quoi.

Chez moi j'ai Une machine Window 7 et 2 Mac (Lion + El capitan) + 3 NAS ( 1 netgear + 1 Dlink + 1Pc OMV) et je n'utilise que Samba et ça roule de ouf ...


----------



## bozondehill (22 Août 2016)

Bon j'avance.
Au début IOS m'a proposé ça pour me connecter au NAS:
afp://DiskStation._afpovertcp._tcp.local    et  quand ça fonctionne c'est nickel j'ai tout mon répertoire. Mais ça marche pas tout le temps..
Sur tes conseils j'ai essayé ça:
afp://192.168.1.100  ou smb://192.168.1.100  apparement ca connecte a tous les coups  (je consoliderai le résultat) mais je dois monter un sous répertoire, ça monte pas le répertoire racine.
 c'est quand même la grosse galère .....


----------



## kaos (22 Août 2016)

Mais pourquoi tu tapes smb:// ou afp:// ?
Smb et Afp doivent correspondre a des services actifs dans ton NAS sinon c'est mort.

1- Tu te connecte pour l'admin a ton NAs avec ton navigateur au 192.168.1.100 et tu active samba dans le NAS et tu désactive afp
2- Tu créer un compte utilisateur au nom que tu veux et au mot de pass de ton chois (diff du compte admin) tu dois l'avoir fais ...
3- Ton Syno va apparaitre a la gauche de ton finder, tu clique dessus et une boite de dialogue t'invite a te logger pour monter les différents partages créer dans le NAS.

Meme en veille, il devrait monter en quelques secondes car le NAS n'est jamais en veille, ce sont les HD qui sont en veille.

Ok, ça c'est pour l’accès au NAS habituel, ensuite il y a la procédure pour monter automatiquement avec ta session et je ne peux actuellement pas répondre, faudrait fouiner sur le net, mais c'est pas compliqué d’après mes souvenirs.

------

J'ai proposé dans un autre fil le logiciel gratuit *LanScan *il t'aidera ! je n'en doute pas 
https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/40742/lanscan


----------



## kaos (22 Août 2016)

Antho2b

Le wake On Lan n'a rien a voir avec la veille, c'est une sorte de Ping permettant d’allumer ou d'éteindre.
La plupart des éléments réseaux se réveillent (en fait c'est les HD) à la moindre connexion.


----------



## bozondehill (23 Août 2016)

kaos a dit:


> Mais pourquoi tu tapes smb:// ou afp:// ?


Parce que c'est ce qui écrit dans le support apple

Par contre je me connecte en admin sur le NAS,  je créerai un compte USER mais je pense pas que ça change grand chose.

Pour la config sur le NAS j'ai seulement activer le service de fichier WIN et MAC (je suis sous DSM4.2)



kaos a dit:


> Ton Syno va apparaitre a la gauche de ton finder, tu clique dessus et une boite de dialogue t'invite a te logger pour monter les différents partages créer dans le NAS.


Pas de soucis pour ça

je regarderai lanscan ce soir..bonne journée


----------



## lineakd (23 Août 2016)

bozondehill a dit:


> J'ai bien activé le webdav sur le NAS (port5005 et 5006), mais coté mac je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut faire, car je connais pas.


@bozondehill, suit ce lien pour le webdav et celui-ci pour le afp.


----------



## bozondehill (23 Août 2016)

Merci pour ces bons liens détaillés.
Pour afp j'ai bien fait comme cela, mais ça merde de temps en temps et ça monte pas le rep racine.
Par contre en webdav ca a l'air de bien connecter à chaque fois, ça monte la racine, ça ne perd pas la connexion, je vais suivre de prêt.....
J'avance grâce à vous, mais quel déception du côté de la pomme pour connecter un malheureux NAS, j'avais pas l'habitude sous win......


----------



## kaos (23 Août 2016)

C'est normal au début de galérer, faut du temps pour prendre en main ces bidules et avoir une vue d'ensemble du réseau et de son vocabulaire.
J'en ai passé des soirées sur le net a me gratter la tête 

_Edit: ça gratte encore parfois, c'est grave docteur ? _


----------



## litobar71 (23 Août 2016)

Oui c'est grave, mais quelle satisfaction lorsque "ça roule ma poule!"


----------



## bozondehill (23 Août 2016)

sauf que moi j'ai déjà pas beaucoup de cheveux, alors si je me gratte trop la tête j'enlève les derniers cette fois 
Je passe donc a autre chose (java qui bloque dans Safari pour surveillance station) mais c'est un autre sujet.
Merci encore


----------



## bozondehill (2 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je reviens sur ce topic. J'avais réglé mon problème avec webdav, mais du coup ça me gênerai un autre probleme. J'ai donc appelé l'assistance Apple en leur expliquant que j'avais un pb pour monter mon NAS en AFP, il m'ont fait faire une manip et sa semble fonctionné maintenant. (ALT+cmd+P+R  >>>  remet au propre different trucs - il faut 3 mains ;-)   )

Question : quand je connecte mon NAS ça me monte un sous répertoire, comment puis je faire pour que sa monte le répertoire racine ou sont mes sous répertoires???
merci


----------



## bozondehill (17 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Je relance ce sujet, car depuis j'ai changé de NAS, je suis passé sur un DS215 avec le dernier DSM, et j'ai encore se problème.
DSM6 me dit de connecter par le Finder avec le commande:   afp://NasdeFranck.local  et bien ca ne fonctionne pas.
Je suis obligé d'utiliser la commande afp://192.168.1.101, là ca m'ouvre une fenêtre ou je peux choisir le repertoire à monter.
Dans la barre de gauche du Finder, j'aperçois alors mon N'as, précédé par un ?
Il doit y avoir un truc qui manque à mon avis.....
bonne journée.


----------

